# Bengaluru techie waylaid, killed in Sydney



## Vikrant

This brings back the bad memories from the past. 

---

BENGALURU: A 41-year-old Bengaluru woman was stabbed to death in Sydney, Australia even as she was talking to her husband here on phone on Saturday night.

"Please don't hurt me. Take whatever you want. But please spare me," Prabha Arun Kumar, IT consultant with Mindtree, was heard telling her attacker over phone. Arun Kumar helplessly listened as his wife pleaded with her killer. Seconds earlier, Prabha told Arun that there was a 'huge person around her'. "Then he couldn't talk to her but could only here her screams: 'please don't hurt me, take whatever you want, please don't hurt me'. She then told my uncle in Kannada that she has been stabbed and the call got disconnected," Prabha's nephew told the TOI.

The woman was walking through Parramatta Park, hardly 300 meters away from her Westmead home, when the killer accosted her.

"Police are investigating after a woman was fatally injured in Westmead overnight. About 9.30pm (Saturday 7 March 2015), emergency services were called to a public walkway near Amos Street, following reports that a woman had been attacked. Police from Parramatta Local Area Command located a woman — believed to be aged in her early 40s - suffering a serious wound. She was treated at the scene by NSW Ambulance Paramedics before being taken to Westmead Hospital, where she later died," read an official statement from New South Wales police department.

The statement also added that State Crime Command's Homicide Squad is assisting Parramatta detectives.

Prabha had gone to Sydney on project with Mindtree three years ago and was due to return to home on April this year. Around 9.30pm Sydney time (4pm IST), Prabha called her husband, as usual, said nephew Thrijesh Jayachandra.
Prabha, a BE (Computer Science) graduate from Sullia, Dakshina Kannad a district, worked as a senior technical analyst, sources said. She married G Arun Kumar, who owns a software firm in the city, 11 years ago.

The couple's nine-year-old daughter Meghana studies in class V in a Bengaluru school. The family resided at Basaveshwara Nagar, west Bengaluru.

Arun Kumar left for Sydney around 12.40am on Saturday night.

"It is extremely unfortunate and shocking. Our prayers are with the family of the deceased. We are working with the officials of both the countries to help the family to bring the body back to India. We are providing all the necessary support to authorities investigating the case," Mindtree said in Bengaluru.

Bengaluru techie waylaid killed in Sydney - The Times of India


----------



## 2aguy

Good thing she didn't have a gun....that would have made it worse...right?


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> This brings back the bad memories from the past.
> 
> ---
> 
> BENGALURU: A 41-year-old Bengaluru woman was stabbed to death in Sydney, Australia even as she was talking to her husband here on phone on Saturday night.
> 
> "Please don't hurt me. Take whatever you want. But please spare me," Prabha Arun Kumar, IT consultant with Mindtree, was heard telling her attacker over phone. Arun Kumar helplessly listened as his wife pleaded with her killer. Seconds earlier, Prabha told Arun that there was a 'huge person around her'. "Then he couldn't talk to her but could only here her screams: 'please don't hurt me, take whatever you want, please don't hurt me'. She then told my uncle in Kannada that she has been stabbed and the call got disconnected," Prabha's nephew told the TOI.
> 
> The woman was walking through Parramatta Park, hardly 300 meters away from her Westmead home, when the killer accosted her.
> 
> "Police are investigating after a woman was fatally injured in Westmead overnight. About 9.30pm (Saturday 7 March 2015), emergency services were called to a public walkway near Amos Street, following reports that a woman had been attacked. Police from Parramatta Local Area Command located a woman — believed to be aged in her early 40s - suffering a serious wound. She was treated at the scene by NSW Ambulance Paramedics before being taken to Westmead Hospital, where she later died," read an official statement from New South Wales police department.
> 
> The statement also added that State Crime Command's Homicide Squad is assisting Parramatta detectives.
> 
> Prabha had gone to Sydney on project with Mindtree three years ago and was due to return to home on April this year. Around 9.30pm Sydney time (4pm IST), Prabha called her husband, as usual, said nephew Thrijesh Jayachandra.
> Prabha, a BE (Computer Science) graduate from Sullia, Dakshina Kannad a district, worked as a senior technical analyst, sources said. She married G Arun Kumar, who owns a software firm in the city, 11 years ago.
> 
> The couple's nine-year-old daughter Meghana studies in class V in a Bengaluru school. The family resided at Basaveshwara Nagar, west Bengaluru.
> 
> Arun Kumar left for Sydney around 12.40am on Saturday night.
> 
> "It is extremely unfortunate and shocking. Our prayers are with the family of the deceased. We are working with the officials of both the countries to help the family to bring the body back to India. We are providing all the necessary support to authorities investigating the case," Mindtree said in Bengaluru.
> 
> Bengaluru techie waylaid killed in Sydney - The Times of India


Murder in the land of no guns for citizens?

An impossibility.


----------



## bianco

She walked thru a very dimly-lit park at 9.45/10pm.
A very very unwise thing to do in any city in the world.

*"The bad people lurk in the shadows, waiting to pounce...the moment you get security-careless."*  -  bianco

There have been reports, and my money is on...homeless people/druggies/lowlifes lurking about in the park looking for people to rob for cash.
Also could've been crazy people angry at society lashing out at anyone perceived to have more assets than they the crazy people have.

Unfortunately, she didn't realise she'd made herself a 'sitting duck' for the bad people...and her life was lost.
*I wouldn't walk thru that park in the daytime, let alone at night when the whole landscape changes completely.*

Thing is...in her time in Australia she'd likely never have met the types of people who'd be lurking the in shadows waiting to do her major harm.
She'd probably only ever met people who treated her well, in her workplace and Sydney society.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/newslocal/parramatta/parramatta-park-murder-husband-of-slain-indian-woman-prabha-arun-kumar-tells-of-familys-heartache/story-fngr8huy-1227352015319 

_The walkway though Parramatta Park where Prabha Arun Kumar was stabbed on Saturday, March 7. Picture: Jeremy Piper _

#####

She should really have been at home in India with her husband and daughter [or all in Australia together]...the family should've been together always...IMO
That time of night, and always after dark, she should've caught a cab from the train station to her front door.  ..... "The bad people lurk in the shadows".


----------



## pismoe

shoulda stayed where she belonged !!


----------



## Vikrant

pismoe said:


> shoulda stayed where she belonged !!



Next time when a mad man decides to gas you people, remember to console yourself by saying:



> We should have stayed where we belonged.


----------



## Meathead

It may be headline news in Bangalore, but someone getting killed, though tragic, is not earth-shaking stuff for the rest of us.


----------



## Vikrant

Meathead said:


> It may be headline news in Bangalore, but someone getting killed, though tragic, is not earth-shaking stuff for the rest of us.



I agree. The "rest of you" is well conditioned to murders. BTW, you did not need to go through the trouble of typing that. I already knew that about "rest of you".


----------



## Meathead

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be headline news in Bangalore, but someone getting killed, though tragic, is not earth-shaking stuff for the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The "rest of you" is well conditioned to murders. BTW, you did not need to go through the trouble of typing that. I already knew that about "rest of you".
Click to expand...

They don't murder and rape in India? Not what I've heard.


----------



## pismoe

one of biggest cults of murderers in the past were the THUGEE sect of 'indians' , check out 'thugee' history . Its interesting , was brought to a halt by the English that figured out what was going on !!


----------



## pismoe

now in 'india' gang rape seems to be quite popular !!


----------



## pismoe

THUGEE cult for those that aren't aware of 'indian' Thugee !!  ---  The Thuggee  ---   just interesting .


----------



## pismoe

and doesn't diminish what I originally said , woman shoulda stayed where she belonged Vikrant .


----------



## bianco

Mrs Kumar was in Australia legally...seemingly working hard to obtain permanent residency and then bring her husband and daughter to Australia, legally.
What she should've done was catch a cab from Parramatta train station to her home...'door to door' travel after dark.


----------



## bianco

Meathead said:


> It may be headline news in Bangalore, but someone getting killed, though tragic, is not earth-shaking stuff for the rest of us.



It was earth-shattering stuff in Sydney.


----------



## Vikrant

pismoe said:


> and doesn't diminish what I originally said , woman shoulda stayed where she belonged Vikrant .



You should stay in the mental hospital and after that stay in school and get some education.


----------

